# Difference between SOL and CSOL?



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I tried the "Search" function, but nothing came up (and I found nothing around google either) so I thought I'd seek help here to plan my moves.

What is the difference between the SOL (Skilled Occupation List) and the CSOL (Consilidated Sponsored Occupation List)? The immi.au isn't really clear about it, and it seems that even a few migration agents are confused due to rechent changes.
Are the CSOL occupations still eligible for permanent, state-sponsored visas? 
Should they be considered just like the SOL occupations?

I hope you can share some insights, thank you. ^^


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Falcio, 

because I incidentally just looked it up : 


*SOL *contains schedule 1 occupations - if your job matches an ANZSCO code on that list you may be able to fulfill requirements for 190 (skilled independent) visa
*CSOL *contains schedule 1 AND schedule 2 - you need to nominate a code from schedule 1 OR 2 in order to apply for 189 (state sponsered) visa, ENS, 457 or 442 visa. You do not necessarily need to provide skills assessment for all of these, but you definitely need it for 189. 

Cheerio, 
Monika

*Source:* sol-schedule1-2


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

*Correction: *I got my numbers wrong, sorry. I guess I should not reply to threads when I'm tired. 

189 --> skilled independent, thus ANZSCO must be on SOL (schedule 1)
190 --> skilled nominated, thus ANZSCO must be on CSOL (schedule 1+2)


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you! ^^
That pretty much answers my question. 

Thanks for your time. ^^


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Folks,

No updates on this thread since long time. As there're rules which are updated on 1st July. Do we have any updates for the software tester eligibility now for various states and openings?

I am software tester has 8 years of experience Software Automation and Manual testing. Looking for apply for assessment, but cannot see much opportunity for software tester in AUS. only few states like VIC, ACT and SA are sponsoring them. to which also we need IELTS 7 bands at least.


is there any state which sponsor software tester with 6+ but less than 7 bands? and is it really feasible to go there for us considering the future job prospects?

Please help me here as I was planning to get an agent but now in dicey situation..

Thanks
Ashish


----------

